

Revea.ly / 1st URL magnifier / I Just Launched It - kimosabe
http://revea.ly/

======
famousactress
Interesting idea. I think I'd much rather interact with this service via a
browser plugin or something that makes it more painless to get a peek at where
I'm about to be redirected. Any plans for such a plugin?

~~~
sorbus
I know that I've seen one around recently ...

One for firefox: <https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/13140/>

One for chrome:
[https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/limjcpdphjbhdldh...](https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/limjcpdphjbhdldhiahblmfadfaciaok)

Other web services which appear to already do this (I'm sure that I could find
more if I spent a bit more time on google - they're generally described as url
expanders): <http://unfwd4.me/> <http://www.clybs.com/urlexpander>

